# Oranges for goats?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Can goats eat oranges? Peel and insides? My goats are picky so I don't they would like it anyway but I'm really curious, especially about any health benefits that it may have for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't see why not.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Many goats are put off by citrus - some like it just fine. Just experiment with yours and see if they like it. Not all of mine will eat or like the same things.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most may not want it, but always in moderation, if they do.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

One of mine likes oranges the other doesn’t. I give her the juicer skins after I make salad dressing with them.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Only one of mine doesn’t like oranges, but she loves the smell of them!


----------

